# please help me!!



## maffers (Apr 13, 2006)

can any one please help me. I am trying to find a classical piece for my wedding and can't find it anywhere lots of people walk down the ailse to it and it is in alot of films.


----------



## soul_syringe (Apr 18, 2006)

*Wedding Pieces*

hi... perhaps you might try the following pieces

1. kanon in d - j. pachelbel
2. jesu joy of man's desiring - js bach
3. ode to joy - beethoven (i suggest u play this AFTER the ceremony though)
4. air on g string - js bach

hope these links will help. they sometimes have music sheets
Music Sheets
Where To Find Music


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

The popular Wedding Marches used today were written by Mendelssohn and I think Wagner.


----------

